# Wings not formed properly



## CarlJohnson (Aug 26, 2005)

After moulting one of my mantids wings are useless. Only one outer wing is close to looking decent. The other is severely shriveled. The wings underneath aren't any better.

He's having problems getting around due to the wings hanging off his side rather than on his back. One hind leg obviously didn't come out of the old skin as long as the others and he can't use it to hold on. Along with the wing problems it makes it almost impossible to hang onto something and grab a bug. It's only a matter of time at this rate before he'll starve to death.

Tried hand feeding him and so far no luck. Is it worth clipping the wings off to see if he can stabilize himself while hanging upside down? Hate to let him just expire without trying to do something to help.


----------



## Rick (Aug 26, 2005)

I have trimmed wings in that situation before.


----------



## Jwonni (Aug 26, 2005)

do you trim them from the base or are there blood vessels or vein low down like if you cut a dogs nail too low it bleed a lot possibly to death i think i heard

hence trimmming them half way up or so ?


----------



## infinity (Aug 26, 2005)

one word... cauterize  (kidding)


----------



## PseudoDave (Aug 26, 2005)

Trimming any part of the wing isnt really risky once its dried, but half way down would be fine and you'd certainly avoid any accidents, just be careful and dont do anything obviously dangerous, prevention being better than cure  

Best wishes

Dave


----------



## Rick (Aug 26, 2005)

I don't think it's risky since it's kinda like trimming your fingernails. Just don't cut them right where they attach to the body. Only cut as much as is needed.


----------

